# Random and Useless



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Sup...:smokin:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

A year later, still random and completely useless....lol Let'er eat!! I know how Jon loves that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hay Stogi what's going on? Benn a while. All good here..brand new year!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey bud! Yep, it has been a while. As far as what's been going on, 'bout the same ole stuff. Still got the Brute. Ride when we can, though not near often as we would like. I surrendered to the call of ministry a couple of years ago, So I'm in my second year at seminary and work almost full time. All of that plus preaching engagements makes for a pretty full plate. How have you been?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty good, I retired late last year and am working on projects that were on the "back-burner" for a few years. Coming along well there. Still have the Brute too and also have not had the time to get out like I used to. Also bought a CFMoto ZForce 800 SxS for the Mrs and I to do something together. Like usual, spend more time doing mods then riding..lol

Good to hear from you. Glad all is well.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

good to hear your doing well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogi and I have kept in touch. :rockn: Good to see you lurking around here again. A lot has changed here. Several times. lol. But it is what it is.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

How's it going guys I ain't on here like I use to be seems like forum fell apart when change of hands.... Never see Steve on here but still text every now and then glad to see everyone doing good I still ride have a 14 Viking and a 16 grizzly and my old Honda 300 but the brute is at its new home as of almost 3 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man we all just getting older and families and life and things just happen. Lol. I've been bass fishing a lot more the last few years. And trying to build a business. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

It's great to see some of us OGs still hanging around. See the types of question still haven't changed much..... answer.... USE THE SEARCH BUDDY! LOL!! That one's for you Jon.


----------

